# Marriage certificate for residency visa



## Melisso (Mar 7, 2013)

I am going to work in Dubai. Do I need to provide an attested marriage certificate for my own visa? I get that it is needed for my spouse visa application, but do I need it for my own application? Sorry, if this seems a stupid question. My wife is joining me much later so I want to know if I can get my own visa without marriage certificate.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

My husband didn't for his visa only when we arrived to sponsor us did he need to present our attested marriage certificate.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Melisso said:


> I am going to work in Dubai. Do I need to provide an attested marriage certificate for my own visa? I get that it is needed for my spouse visa application, but do I need it for my own application? Sorry, if this seems a stupid question. My wife is joining me much later so I want to know if I can get my own visa without marriage certificate.



Your visa is dependent on your employment, not your marriage, so no, you don't need it for your own  Be sure you have it handy when your wife joins you, since her visa is dependent on you.


----------

